# Goodwill/ army salvation/ thrift stores/ flea market/ second hand shops survival and



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi I just wanted to post a new discussion on what all everyone has found at second hand goods stores for survival and prepping! I personally put away 20 bucks every check to go to goodwill and a few other thrift shops to buy prepping and survival related items! So here's what I've found first time going I found a rifle case for 4 bucks it's one of those hard plastic ones with the foam that you cut out little to my surprise I went to replace the foam in it and there was a .22lr barrel receiver bolt and trigger assembly under the foam! All I needed was a stock! I found a scuba dive knife with leg harness! An Orion flare gun kit that you would find on a boat or in a bush plane and everything was in there it had expiration dates that were way past due but the shit still works! I've found backpacks for hiking and camping some of which are expensive as hell brand new! I've found military pants shirts jackets even a military sleeping bag that makes you sweat in a blizzard I buy the Sport's bottles that are stainless steel with the plastic screw top on it I have like 2 dozen of them and every time I see a good sized on I pick it up in the miscellaneous section I found lee reloading dies for 7.62x54r they caused me 6 bucks that was an amazing find for me as at that time I was looking into buying a Mosin Nagant so now I have the dies to reloading the ammo I shoot! I also buy as many candles as I can find I try to go after the unscented candles because if all power goes out too much fragrances will give anyone a head ache I have three boxes or so filled to the brim with candles I go after the big ass ones with the three wicks as often as I can especially the beeswax ones they are nontoxic to burn and surprisingly you can cook off of them! A few other things I've found was a kit with a door for making your own wood burning stove out of a 55 gallon drum in there I just got that last week and found a camping tv/ weather radio/ flashlight/ charging station that you crank to power cool part is that you can plug a small DVD player into it and hook it up and crank it to watch your favorite DVD after shtf! So what have all you guys found out there post pictures if you want show your discoveries give out good ideas on what all to look for when we shop there no matter how small or big shoot the ideas out let's keep this one going with all the stuff we look for at these stores!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i love resale/consignment shops.good will.salvation army.yard/garage sale..i've gotten a real good collapsible cot with air mattress(still holds air) from a resale shop,$15.00..3 oil lamps,in which 2 are the miniature for $1.00.their idea for the bathroom during a outage.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

We look for wool blankets, kerosene lamps, and any wired or strange things that might help. We have an old grain mill, storage bins, percolator coffee pots, dishes, shoot, I think half our house stuff came from goodwill, or antique stores!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I browse shopgoodwill.com quite a bit. I've bought 4 pressure canners from them. Two were mirro for under $50 with shipping, one was an old national for $65 and a small AA brand new in the box for $131. I also got a brand new sun oven for $180. Gave that to my best friend for her birthday.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We've found coleman camp cots( brand new in the boxes), cast iron pans, stainless steel pans brand new,cookbooks on using storage foods ( pantry cooking, hiking, living on a boat,etc), dehydrators,perk coffee pot, even another brew station that we like ( no carafes), high end outdoor clothing,army surplus straps, belts and clothing. 
I've found bolts of cloth ( white t-shirt cloth!!) that I snatched up


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I bought a bunch of stuff out of an estate and it included a compound bow case and several arrows. I found a compound bow at a thrift store for $20. Another $10 or $15 for fletching material and I am set in that area.

My favorite thrift store has tons of tools. I found one junker cordless tool for $6 and used it as a trade in for an $86 credit on a cordless impact tool. I got 4 rims for my Jeep for $5 each at a junk yard so with the impact wrench I can change over to my winter tires without having to pay anyone.

The radio in my shop, oil filters, lamps, and, and, and,


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

The local Salvation Army takes any good stuff that gets donated and it goes to Syracuse, an hour away from here.
The local SA store only stocks junk, and it costs more than the $20 limit you set, OP.
I'd have better luck at yard sales if I cared to try that route of acquiring stuff.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Same here ,the local salvation army is full of books and dry rotted furniture and clothe the goodwill is much better in everything but never on useful survival equipment I have done better on state and garage sales ,but enough is enough, I`m old and loaded with stuff that not even my grandkids will ever get to used .


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

It's almost impossible to find good deals around here. People want new prices for canning jars and cast iron...... If you find cast iron around here it's always "antique and rare". Even when you can show people that Lodge still makes that cast iron grill for less than your selling yours with missing pieces for. He wanted $100 for it and "if it had all the parts it would be worth $180". It's $85 on Amazon. Guess which one I'm buying. 


/www.amazon.com/Lodge-L410-Pre-Seasoned-Sportsmans-Charcoal/dp/B00022OK2A


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Deathdealer said:


> Hi I just wanted to post a new discussion on what all everyone has found at second hand goods stores for survival and prepping! I personally put away 20 bucks every check to go to goodwill and a few other thrift shops to buy prepping and survival related items! So here's what I've found first time going I found a rifle case for 4 bucks it's one of those hard plastic ones with the foam that you cut out little to my surprise I went to replace the foam in it and there was a .22lr barrel receiver bolt and trigger assembly under the foam! All I needed was a stock! I found a scuba dive knife with leg harness! An Orion flare gun kit that you would find on a boat or in a bush plane and everything was in there it had expiration dates that were way past due but the shit still works! I've found backpacks for hiking and camping some of which are expensive as hell brand new! I've found military pants shirts jackets even a military sleeping bag that makes you sweat in a blizzard I buy the Sport's bottles that are stainless steel with the plastic screw top on it I have like 2 dozen of them and every time I see a good sized on I pick it up in the miscellaneous section I found lee reloading dies for 7.62x54r they caused me 6 bucks that was an amazing find for me as at that time I was looking into buying a Mosin Nagant so now I have the dies to reloading the ammo I shoot! I also buy as many candles as I can find I try to go after the unscented candles because if all power goes out too much fragrances will give anyone a head ache I have three boxes or so filled to the brim with candles I go after the big ass ones with the three wicks as often as I can especially the beeswax ones they are nontoxic to burn and surprisingly you can cook off of them! A few other things I've found was a kit with a door for making your own wood burning stove out of a 55 gallon drum in there I just got that last week and found a camping tv/ weather radio/ flashlight/ charging station that you crank to power cool part is that you can plug a small DVD player into it and hook it up and crank it to watch your favorite DVD after shtf! So what have all you guys found out there post pictures if you want show your discoveries give out good ideas on what all to look for when we shop there no matter how small or big shoot the ideas out let's keep this one going with all the stuff we look for at these stores!


Could you give my tired eyes a bit of help? Shorten the above sentence into several shorter sentences with blank lines between the paragraphs?

My eyes start to cross about 20 words into your post and my comprehension rapidly went rapidly down hill soon after.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Could you give my tired eyes a bit of help? Shorten the above sentence into several shorter sentences with blank lines between the paragraphs?
> 
> My eyes start to cross about 20 words into your post and my comprehension rapidly went rapidly down hill soon after.


All that I'm asking is what all have you found for prepping and survival while being on a budget?

Me I've found candles which are great to have flashlights reloading dies back packs a coffee grinder old school hand crank style flares even 90% of a 22lr rifle!

I'm just looking for new ideas and items to add to my preps and not spend a crap ton of money while doing it!

I'm putting together a trailer for my suv it's a small trailer big enough to hold about two or three dirt bikes

My idea is to have my dirt bike and prepping gear in it so that if anything happens I can hook up my trailer and get out of dodge!

My uncle and me have a hunting cabin way up north in Wisconsin so that would be my destination and I can make it there in my suv with the spare gas I have on hand in the trailer as well!

It is my back up plan as bugging in with all my preps is the best thing to do as a primary plan but I do live too damn close to a city so plans can change as violence and rioting occurs!

So yah I'm just looking for great ideas on what else would be useful to add to my grab and go trailer project my own plan b! And personally I'm not afraid of the criticism and to ask for help as I'm not the most educated in the prepping category!

So ideas and items to be on the look out for is what I'm asking and i know I'm young but being without Technology doesn't bother me so if antique items are things to grab and to learn about I'm all for it!

So please ask me questions I check this post daily and I do read all posts carefully and i do listen to your guys and gals inputs!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

DD you say that you're not the most educated in the Prepping category, but I think you're doing fine. You're looking to Prep on a budget and there's nothing wrong with that. Just remember that in any situation, whether it is worst case scenario, or temporary inconvenience you need Shelter, Water, Fire and Food in that order. Also remember that it is not necessarily the stuff in your House, Car, or Pack that will get you through, but good old Yankee Know How. Good Will and consignment shops are good places to find deals, but don't forget the age old art of Dumpster Diving and making things from others cast offs. There are several threads here dealing with the subject, with several Members being Consummate Scavengers. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> DD you say that you're not the most educated in the Prepping category, but I think you're doing fine. You're looking to Prep on a budget and there's nothing wrong with that. Just remember that in any situation, whether it is worst case scenario, or temporary inconvenience you need Shelter, Water, Fire and Food in that order. Also remember that it is not necessarily the stuff in your House, Car, or Pack that will get you through, but good old Yankee Know How. Good Will and consignment shops are good places to find deals, but don't forget the age old art of Dumpster Diving and making things from others cast offs. There are several threads here dealing with the subject, with several Members being Consummate Scavengers. Keep up the good work.


Thank you I appreciate that! I'm 24 years old and I see it in my city and surrounding neighborhoods how things are going down hill! I know I'm too young to say this but shits not like it was when I was going up sense I was a kid I've seen people becoming more and more violent and everyone I know ignores it I get criticized and told I'm ridiculous for trying to be prepared all the time! I rather be safe then sorry if shit happens! I've had an edc kit with me every day sense I was 14 years old flash light lighter knife lil button compass and a water bottle and everyday I've used them and helped people with them wether they needed light to see something a knife to cut something it's useful things like that that could save your ass if you needed them! I'd rather have them and not need them then need them and not have them! The worlds changing and I'm not sure it's headed in a good direction so I will and always will prepare even if I'm called crazy for doing it!


----------

